# Pipe Bursting PVC



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Setting up for a pipe burst this weekend inside an office building. We are bursting PVC through one of the 4" branches inside the building and 6" PVC from outside to this 6" double combo.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Part of the job is not trenchless...


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Boy Biz that looks fun. Have your hands full keeping dust down. Looks good though


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Part of the job is not trenchless...


Awsome looking prep. Why does the guy closet to the camera look like he's wearing a thong? hahaha


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Awsome looking prep. Why does the guy closet to the camera look like he's wearing a thong? hahaha


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Concrete dust on his pants.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Awsome looking prep. Why does the guy closet to the camera look like he's wearing a thong? hahaha



That is because he is. :laughing: Shocked me the first time I met his crew, but there pretty nice guys if you can get pass the rough image....


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Awsome looking prep. Why does the guy closet to the camera look like he's wearing a thong? hahaha



They work hard. They play hard.

Que "Everybody dance now" music.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow that looks awesome. I've never done a pipe burst, not even seen one in person. It's not that popular in my neck of the woods.

Amazing amount of care in prep going on with this job. Give those guys some ata-boys.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Relic said:


> Wow that looks awesome. I've never done a pipe burst, not even seen one in person. It's not that popular in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Amazing amount of care in prep going on with this job. Give those guys some ata-boys.


Come on down. The burst is Saturday morning. :thumbup:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Awsome looking prep. Why does the guy closet to the camera look like he's wearing a thong? hahaha


Casual Friday? :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> Casual Friday? :laughing:


Casual Monday.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just curious what is wrong with the current PVC? And is there bands or just glue couplers?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Just curious what is wrong with the current PVC? And is there bands or just glue couplers?


The existing line is cast-iron. We are pulling in PVC.


----------

